# My colorful garage



## Moto44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello,

First post here.  Like most of you, I'm guessing, I'm fascinated with garages.  Although I would love to live somewhere we could play with our toys all year round, there is an advantage to living somewhere you can afford space and a home with a basement to hide all of the clutter.

My garage has undergone a couple transformations already and I am now working on version 4.0 which I will have to post later.  For now:

Version 1.0






Version 2.0





Version 3.0


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 11, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!! a little pazazz in a boaring ol garage. Well done


----------



## BuffaloSoldier (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, that's very nice. Love color!!


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice color. Nice garage. And awesome cars!  Love it!


----------



## can-am-dan (Apr 15, 2010)

very nice toys and garage...Love the Hemi..!!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Apr 27, 2010)

You have a great, colorful and eye catching garage. I'm sure it's expensive or you paid for that garage.


----------

